# Humminbird 386ci Combo



## Apeacock (Dec 17, 2009)

Looking to put this on my "no frills" flats skiff for basic GPS for backwater and depth finder/fish finder for open river fishing. 

Anyone have any feedback or experience w/ this unit?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## timj (Aug 31, 2011)

so did you end up getting one or did you get something else? either way how do you like what you got? 

I'm thinking of just getting a garmin Oregon 450 and loading blue charts on it cuz everything else is just too stinkin expensive...but haven't made up my mind yet.


----------

